# Molly is like a rock at the bottom... What's wrong??



## blue_07 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok I have a little white balloon molly. A few days ago he/she suddenly started hanging out more and more at the bottom. Now he can't float at all. I don't think it's his swimming bladder, he can still swim upright. The thing is he still eats, and even makes a tremendous effort to swim to the top to get food. He manages to get the pieces that have landed at the bottom, so I'm not worried about his appetite. I just want to know what has caused this? Is there a cure? also there's a red spot on one of his sides. 

20 gallon tank. 1 comet, 1 angel, 6 white clouds, 1 balloon molly.

thanks!


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can you describe the spot? Do you have any sharp objects like obsidian or quartz in your tank he may be cut.


----------



## blue_07 (Nov 5, 2006)

I do have this one plant in there that's kinda spiky. I don't know much about underwater plants but imagine a clump of thin blades of grass, and that's what it looks like. But it's store bought so I never thought it would actually injure any of the fish. The red spot almost looks like a chigger, about that size anyway. It hasn't enlarged any and it's been that way for about a week. He's still doing fine, other than the fact that he can't really swim up from the floor of the tank.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

a picture would help out a lot.

by the way, what do you mean by comet? if that is a comet goldfish, he/she got to go. he/she will out grow the tank and shouldn't keep with tropic fish.


----------

